# μπαλαμούτι = groping, pawing | cheating at cards | dirty tricks | cooking the books



## seimontadtecwyn (Jan 7, 2009)

Γεια σας,

Ενδιαφέρομαι πολύ για αυτή τη μάγκικη λέξη. Θυμάμαι αμυδρά ότι όταν κάποιος προσπαθούσε να μου την εξηγήσει στη μορφή "μπαλαμουτίζω τα αποτελέσματα" έκανε χειρονομία σαν να χάιδευε κάτι, αλλά αυτό μπορεί να είναι λάθος της μνήμης μου.

Ποιά είναι η ετυμολογία της λέξης; Σε ποιά αγγλική λέξη αντιστοιχεί;

Με χαιρετίσματα,

Σάιμον


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 7, 2009)

Snog ή making out είναι τα πρώτα που μου έρχονται στο μυαλό όσον αφορά την ερωτική σημασία της λέξης (συν. χαμούρεμα), γιατί υπάρχει και η άλλη που σημαίνει εξαπατώ σε χαρτοπαίγνιο. 

Ετυμολογία σύμφωνα με ΛΚΝ και ΛΝΕΓ από το σλαβικό balamut.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 7, 2009)

Μπαλαμούτι includes making out or messing around sexually, but not the various sex acts themselves. It's foreplay without what follows. As to what sex is or isn't, I guess that depends on what your definition of "is" is.  Metaphorically the word means tampering.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 7, 2009)

Συμφωνώ με το Δίπυλο. Το έχω ακούσει όμως και με την έννοια «ψέματα» (μπαλαμουτιάζω ή λέω μπαλαμούτια).


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Jan 7, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Προσωπικά δεν είχα ούτε ιδέα για την ερωτική έννοια της λέξης. Τώρα βλέπω ότι ήταν ακριβώς αυτή η έννοια που προσπαθούσε ο φίλος μου να μου εξηγήσει. Βέβαια, το κοινό θέμα των δυο εννοιών είναι αυτό που λεγόταν "η πονηριά" στην Ελασσόνα πριν από 30 χρόνια, πριν από τη σεξουαλική επανάσταση, βέβαια. Στην Ελασσόνα τότε, παρ'όλο που συχνάζονταν οι ερωτικές σχέσεις, ήταν πάντοτε στα κρυφά.

"Την κοπελιά μου τη λένε Λενιώ
Μα τόχω μυστικό."¨

"Sexual intercourse began
In nineteen sixty-three
(which was rather late for me) -
Between the end of the Chatterley ban
And the Beatles' first LP."


----------



## sarant (Jan 7, 2009)

Είναι μυστήρια λέξη το μπαλαμούτι, σαφώς η πρώτη σημασία ήταν η απάτη. Όμως παλαμούτι ή μπαλαμούτι είναι και η παλαμίδα το ψάρι, από τα τούρκικα (αντιδάνειο κατά πάσα πιθανότητα).


----------



## Elsa (Jan 7, 2009)

Στην δουλειά το λέμε πολύ συχνά με την έννοια του "μαγειρέματος" ενός σχεδίου ή ενός υπολογισμού έτσι ώστε να φαίνονται σωστά, όταν δεν έχεις χρόνο να τα διορθώσεις όπως πρέπει. Μάλιστα, το "καλό" μπαλαμούτι, δηλαδή το αληθοφανές, είναι μεγάλη τέχνη, ειδικά τώρα με τους υπολογιστές, που δεν συγχωρούν τα λάθη!


----------



## nickel (Jan 7, 2009)

seimontadtecwyn said:


> Προσωπικά δεν είχα ούτε ιδέα για την ερωτική έννοια της λέξης.


Καλά να μην το ξέρεις εσύ, αλλά να μην το ξέρει και το ΛΚΝ;
Για το *μπαλαμούτι* δίνει μόνο:
(λαϊκ.) απάτη, ψέμα: _Πουλάω μπαλαμούτι_, εξαπατώ. _Τρώω μπαλαμούτι_, ξεγελιέμαι.
Για το *μπαλαμουτιάζω*:
(λαϊκ.) μιλώ σε κπ. προσπαθώντας να τον ξεγελάσω, να τον πείσω για κτ. που δεν ισχύει: _Την είχε πάρει σε μια γωνιά την γκόμενα και την μπαλαμούτιαζε με τις ώρες._

Αυτό το λέμε τώρα πιο συχνά «παραμυθιάζω» ενώ το _μπαλαμουτιάζω_ είναι, όπως ήδη ειπώθηκε, το _snogging, groping, pawing_. Σπανιότερα πια χρησιμοποιείται με τη σημασία του «εξαπατώ» ή του «μαγειρεύω».


----------



## Gutbucket (Jan 8, 2009)

Δράττομαι της ευκαιρίας: οντολογικά μιλώντας, το 'φασώνομαι με' είναι συνώνυμο του μπαλαμουτιάζω ή είναι το πιο προχωρημένο στάδιο γνωστό, μεταξύ άλλων, και με τον (gender blind) όρο 'ρίχνω ένα μανίκι';


----------



## Zazula (Jan 8, 2009)

Νομίζω το _χαμουρεύω_ είναι ακριβές συνώνυμο του _μπαλαμουτιάζω_ — το _φασώνομαι_ ομολογώ ότι δεν ξέρω πού σταματάει. :)


----------



## crystal (Jan 8, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Νομίζω το _χαμουρεύω_ είναι ακριβές συνώνυμο του _μπαλαμουτιάζω_ — το _φασώνομαι_ ομολογώ ότι δεν ξέρω πού σταματάει. :)




Εκεί που σταματάν και τα άλλα δύο. :)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 8, 2009)

Ωραία. :) Να προσθέσουμε τότε ότι το _μπαλαμουτιάζω_ επιτρέπει και τη μη συναίνεση του άλλου μέρους, ενώ τα _φασώνομαι_ και _χαμουρεύομαι_ τα βρίσκουμε κατά κανόνα έτσι (παθ.) να δηλώνουν ότι όλοι οι συναινούντες τη βρίσκουν κανονικά και φτιάχνονται.


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2009)

Σωστά. Άρα το _μπαλαμουτιάζω_ είναι περισσότερο _grope_ και το _χαμουρεύομαι_ περισσότερο _snog / kiss and cuddle_.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 8, 2009)

Στη χρήση που γίνεται σήμερα, εγώ το μπαλαμούτι δεν το έχω ακούσει ποτέ να αναφέρεται σε μη συναινετική πράξη.


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2009)

Έβαλα προχείρως το «περισσότερο» για να πω ότι πιο συχνά θα πούμε «χαμουρεύονταν» για το συναινετικό και πιο συχνά το _μπαλαμουτιάζω_ θα είναι ενεργητικό (_μπαλαμούτιαζε την γκόμενα_). Αλλά ίσως να μην είμαι ο αρμοδιότερος να πάρω θέση.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 8, 2009)

nickel said:


> Έβαλα προχείρως το «περισσότερο» για να πω ότι πιο συχνά θα πούμε «χαμουρεύονταν» για το συναινετικό και πιο συχνά το _μπαλαμουτιάζω_ θα είναι ενεργητικό (_μπαλαμούτιαζε την γκόμενα_). Αλλά ίσως να μην είμαι ο αρμοδιότερος να πάρω θέση.


Έτσι είναι, Νίκο (για την πρώτη από τις δύο σου δηλώσεις — για τη δεύτερη τι με κόφτει εμένανε).

Αμβρόσιε, το _μπαλαμουτιάζω_ επιτρέπει και τη μη συναίνεση του άλλου μέρους — άλλωστε αυτό είναι και ένα επακόλουθο της αρχικής του σημασίας (μιας και η προσπάθεια για εξαπάτηση δεν έχει σημείο αφετηρίας τη συναίνεση — εκεί καταλήγει έπειτα από προσπάθεια, υπομονή, άοκνη δουλειά και ανυποχώρητο μπαλαμούτι).


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 8, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Αμβρόσιε, το _μπαλαμουτιάζω_ επιτρέπει και τη μη συναίνεση του άλλου μέρους — άλλωστε αυτό είναι και ένα επακόλουθο της αρχικής του σημασίας (μιας και η προσπάθεια για εξαπάτηση δεν έχει σημείο αφετηρίας τη συναίνεση — εκεί καταλήγει έπειτα από προσπάθεια, υπομονή, άοκνη δουλειά και ανυποχώρητο μπαλαμούτι).



Ωραίες τακτικές... να τις λάβω υπόψη.


----------



## Gutbucket (Jan 9, 2009)

Και, στις τακτικές ας προστεθεί και αυτή των απείρων, αμείλικτων, ανελέητων κάμψεων!


----------



## Porkcastle (Jan 9, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Snog ή making out είναι τα πρώτα που μου έρχονται στο μυαλό όσον αφορά την ερωτική σημασία της λέξης (συν. χαμούρεμα).



Μία αντίρρηση μόνο: Το snog/snogging, όσο τουλάχιστον το θυμάμαι από την Αγγλία, είναι απλά το γλωσσόφιλο, τίποτα παραπάνω (παρακάτω μάλλον).
:)


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 9, 2009)

Porkcastle said:


> Μία αντίρρηση μόνο: Το snog/snogging, όσο τουλάχιστον το θυμάμαι από την Αγγλία, είναι απλά το γλωσσόφιλο, τίποτα παραπάνω (παρακάτω μάλλον).
> :)



To snogging που ξέρω εγώ είναι το χαμούρεμα (συν. μπαλαμούτι).

Στο Free Online Dictionary διαβάζω:
snog Brit, NZ & S African slang
Verb
[snogging, snogged]
to kiss and cuddle
Noun
the act of kissing and cuddling [origin unknown] 

Ενδιαφέρον έχουν και τα λήμματα στο Urban Dictionary, π.χ. to make out passionately, to kiss heavily, british for making out, neck, pet κλπ. Κάπως έτσι ορίζω εγώ τουλάχιστον το μπαλαμούτι ή χαμούρεμα.

Αλλά αυτό είναι ζήτημα καθαρά υποκειμενικό. Για την Eden π.χ. του Nip/Tuck, o στοματικός έρωτας is like kissing. :)


----------



## Elena (Jan 10, 2009)

Porkcastle said:


> Μία αντίρρηση μόνο: Το snog/snogging, όσο τουλάχιστον το θυμάμαι από την Αγγλία, είναι απλά το γλωσσόφιλο, τίποτα παραπάνω (παρακάτω μάλλον).
> :)



Μια χαρά τα θυμάσαι για το ΗΒ. :)

[Κι όχι επειδή τα λέει -ωραιότατα- και το Wiktionary...-
Etymology: Possibly from the same roots as snug (meaning to lie close)* which one has to do for a proper snog.*

[...]

*(UK, slang) To kiss passionately.* 

[Synonyms: make out (America) 
pash (Australia)]


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 10, 2009)

Elena said:


> Μια χαρά τα θυμάσαι για το ΗΒ. :)



Επειδή τα θυμάμαι κι εγώ μια χαρά για το ΗΒ, για εσάς το χαμούρεμα και το μπαλαμούτι, τι είναι; Γιατί προφανώς άλλα εννοεί ο καθένας.


----------



## Gutbucket (Jan 10, 2009)

Let's not leave out tongue-wrestling (US?) and french kissing for snogging, 
(which to me has always seemed self-explanatory as it makes me think of 'snout'.)


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 10, 2009)

Για την γενιά που είναι σήμερα 50-60, ίσως. Για τη νέα γενιά, δεν νομίζω.

Ας μην αρχίσουμε να ανεβάζουμε βιντεάκια στη Λεξιλογία βραδιάτικα.


----------



## pit (Jan 10, 2009)

Να προσθέσω ότι ένα πολύ συχνό ρήμα για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις είναι το _feel sb up_, το οποίο σημαίνει "_βάζω χέρι σε κάποιον_", "χουφτώνω". π.χ. My boyfriend is always trying to feel me up.


----------

